# Here's Hooch!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah.....he looks like a ham....posing for the camera...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

He looks like he LOVES the camera!!! And he definiteky looks like a happy fella!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep, that's a four legged HAM! Happy and go lucky as they get!
Nice picture!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL, he is cute. I'd say ham describes him perfectly.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOl...he is just like my brutus! In his pic his head is always held like just like that!

mary jean


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

He does look cheesy in that picture. He loves the camera. Rotties always look like they are smiling. He is quite the sweetheart. Very gentle and calm. Him and Lexie get along wonderfully. Lexie is only about 70 lbs maybe even 65 but she is the boss of him. It's so funny.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Him and Lexie get along wonderfully. Lexie is only about 70 lbs maybe even 65 but she is the boss of him. It's so funny.


Well, that's real life, though, right?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't say you could speak Rick LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I didn't say you could speak Rick LOL


So sorry, ma'am. I should've asked first....:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Next time, email or pm first before posting sir LOL


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Hooch just has this look on his face like, "How can I get Mommy to crack her head open this time?"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Hooch just has this look on his face like, "How can I get Mommy to crack her head open this time?"


:lol: Yeah......I forgot about that..... How's the skull doing, anyway?


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


Yep.....that's the Lisa smiley.... :banghead:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL It's 6am here and i turned on the PC to see what's going on. LOL Nothing like a good laugh when you first wake up. 

My head is good, thank you!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> My head is good, thank you!!!


Well, I'm glad it got a laugh out of you. You got your own smiley out of the deal.....


----------

